# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Đà Lạt - Thành phố Ngàn Hoa 4 ngày 3 đêm

## thuyduyen2310

*Tour du lịch Đà Lạt - Thành phố Ngàn Hoa* 
*(**Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô & Máy bay)*

_Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 300km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng. Ðà Lạt có nhiều hồ tự nhiên và nhân tạo như Hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Ða Thiện, hồ Tuyền Lâm... bao quanh các hồ là những rừng thông nối tiếp nhau. Thông cũng là một nét đặc trưng của Ðà Lạt và có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt. Có thể gọi Ðà Lạt là thành phố của rừng thông. Ðà Lạt còn có hàng trăm thác nước. Nổi tiếng có thác Dambri, thác Cam Ly, Prenn... Nói đến Ðà Lạt không thể không nói đến hoa. Khí hậu và đất đai Ðà Lạt rất thích hợp cho sinh trưởng và phát triển các loài hoa cũng như các loài rau xanh. Có không dưới 1.500 loài hoa được trồng ở đây kể cả những loại hoa ở vùng ôn đới._

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà nội - Đà Lạt ( ăn tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay * Nội Bài* đáp chuyến bay VN277 (11h40 - 13h20 ) *đi Đà Lạt*, đến nơi xe Ô tô đón quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. (Quý khách lưu ý là chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo thời điểm đặt tour)
*Chiều:* Tự do thăm thành phố, các điểm thăm quan bách bộ như *chợ Đà Lạt, hồ Xuân Hương, đồi Cù,...*
*Tối:* Ngủ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Thăm quan thánh phố Đà Lạt ( ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Sau khi dùng điểm tâm quý khách bắt đầu *tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt.* 08h30 Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách lần lượt đến những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố này như *Thung lũng Tình Yêu*, một thắng cảnh trữ tình vào bậc nhất ở Đà Lạt, *Dinh Bảo Đại*, nơi nhà vua Bảo Đại dùng làm Tổng hành dinh và chỗ làm việc cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn được *chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kì diệu của vườn hoa thành phố.*
*Chiều :* Tiếp tục tham quan những *thắng cảnh Đà Lạt* như Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, thác Datanla hùng vỹ với bức màn nước buông mình từ độ cao 10m xuống thung lũng nhỏ. Du khách còn được *ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm*, chiêm ngưỡng *toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt* từ trên cao bằng hệ thống *cáp treo* (chi phí cáp treo tự túc). Ngoài ra tour du lịch này còn đưa quý khách đến với làng dân tộc Mạ, K'Ho mang đậm *bản sắc Tây Nguyên* và chùa làm nhang.
*Tối:* Quý khách được tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc dạo quanh bờ hồ ngắm nhìn *thành phố về đêm* hay thưởng thức *cà phê Đà Lạt* trong không khí se lạnh ...

*Ngày 03: Chinh phục đỉnh Lang Bian huyền thoại* *(ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 

Sau khi ăn sáng , xe và HDV đón quý khách từ khách sạn khởi hành đến chân *núi Lang bian.* Lên đỉnh núi bằng xe Jeep đặc chủng của Liên Xô cũ. *Ngắm Lang Bian* và những dãy núi bao quanh phủ đầy mây trắng ở độ cao 1900 mét so với mực nước biển. Tham quan và chụp hình dòng *suối Đankia lấp lánh ánh vàng,* bạc uốn khúc dưới chân núi. Chiêm ngưỡng và chọn cho mình những món *quà thổ cẩm* đơn sơ, mộc mạc của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa.
Thăm *làng dân tộc* Lạt, *xưởng dệt thổ cẩm, uống rượu cần Langbian,* nghe kể truyền thuyết về đỉnh núi...
Trở về Đà Lạt tham quan *bảo tàng Sinh học và Thung Lũng Tình Yêu*.
*Ăn trưa + t*ối tại khách sạn
Tối : Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

*Ngày 4: Đà Lạt – Hà nội ( ăn sáng)*

*Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách t*ự do tham quan thành phố đà lạt hoặc đi chợ mua đồ lưu niệm tặng bạn bè người thân. Trưa quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, *xe đón quý khách ra sân bay Liên Khương đáp chuyến bay VN 276 kh*ởi hành lúc 13h20 *trở về Hà nội. 15h00 quý khách v*ề đến Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.150.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 90.000đ/bữa chính và 25.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Đà Lạt//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 38585 3184/ Hotline: 0966 072 571 – Ms Duyên*
*Email:  duyen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com – www.chothuexedulichhanoi.com* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
*http://dulichanhsaomoi.com/tourtrong...t-4-ngay-3-dem* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## thuyduyen2310

Tour du lịch Điện Biên - Sơn La
(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ôtô)


Nhà ngục Sơn La đã trở thành điểm thăm quan của khách du lịch. Đến thăm nhà tù Sơn La, du khách được tận mắt chứng kiến sự dã man của thực dân Pháp và cảm phục trước ý chí đấu tranh của các chiến sĩ cộng sản qua những bằng chứng lịch sử. Cùng với di tích nhà ngục Sơn La, có Bảo tàng Sơn La với nhiều hiện vật lịch sử quý giá. Quần thể di tích lịch sử Điện Biên Phủ được chính thức xếp hạng di tích lịch sử quốc gia ngày 28 tháng 4 năm 1962. Tượng đài chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ được xây dựng nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm chiến thắng Điện Biên Phủ (2004). Hiện nay chạy dọc thung lũng Mường Thanh, nơi diễn ra cuộc đọ sức lịch sử năm xưa là đại lộ 279, con phố chính và lớn nhất thành phố Điện Biên Phủ.

Chương trình chi tiết:

NGÀY 01: SƠN LA      (Ăn trư¬a - chiều)

06h00: Xe và Hư¬ớng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sơn La. Trên đ¬ường Quý khách nghỉ ăn sáng (chi phí tự túc), tiếp tục hành trình, ăn trư¬a tại TT Mộc Châu
Chiều: Đến Sơn La nhận phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo Tàng Sơn La, Nhà tù Sơn La - Nơi đã từng giam giữ những chiến sỹ cách mạng, chụp hình l¬ưu niệm tại Cây Đào Tô Hiệu. Quý khách ăn tối, và nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 02: SƠN LA - MƯỜNG PHĂNG - ĐIỆN BIÊN      (Ăn sáng - trư¬a - chiều)

Sáng:   Ăn sáng, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, lên xe đi Mường Phăng, thăm Sở chỉ huy chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ, hầm chỉ huy của Đại t¬ướng Võ Nguyên Giáp. Ăn tr¬ưa tại Khu du lịch Hồ Pa Khoang. 
Chiều: Xe đ¬ưa Quý khách về Điện Biên nhận phòng khách sạn, quý khách tự do tham quan TP Điện Biên Phủ. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do tham gia chư¬ơng trình giao l¬ưu văn hoá, văn nghệ, múa Sạp, uống rư¬ợu cần theo phong tục của dân tộc Thái ( chi phí tự  túc ).

NGÀY 03: ĐIỆN BIÊN                  (Ăn sáng - trư¬a - chiều)

Sáng:   Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan bảo tàng Điện Biên Phủ, Viếng Nghĩa trang liệt sỹ đồi A1, thăm Đồi A1, Cầu Mư¬ờng Thanh, Sông Nậm Rốm. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Tham quan sân bay trung tâm, Hầm sở chỉ huy quân đội Pháp - Tư¬ớng Đờ Cát, đền thờ Hoàng Công Chất, bản Noọng Nhai. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Điện Biên.

NGÀY 04: ĐIỆN BIÊN             (Ăn sáng - trư¬a )

Sáng:   Sau khi ăn sáng, Trả phòng khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành về. Ăn trưa tại TP Sơn La.
Chiều:   Về tới điểm xuất phát. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại.

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.100.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

* GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM 

- Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, đầy đủ tiện nghi, tivi, điều hoà, nóng lạnh…
- Mức ăn: 100.000đ/ bữa chính, 25.000 đ/bữa phụ 
- Hướng Dẫn Viên: phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
-  Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour
-  Khuyến Mại : Nước uống, khăn lạnh, thuốc chống say….

* GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM

-   Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân
-  Các ch¬ương trình giao l¬ưu văn hoá, uống r¬ượu cần, múa sạp....
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 


Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline: 0966 072 571 – Ms Duyên

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

